# World Premier: Mercedes SL "NIGHT EDITION" -- First FACTORY made MATTE BLACK Benz!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*World Premier: Mercedes SL "NIGHT EDITION" -- First FACTORY made MATTE BLACK Benz!*

Stunning!!!



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys... we recevied a call last week from Mercedes Benz of Coral Gables to put Vossen Wheels on the first SL550 NIGHT EDITION. It is the first Matte Black car ever produced by Mercedes Benz.
> 
> We installed a set of our brand new 20" Vossen VVS-CV1 (CONCAVE) and Pirelli tires. (wish they would have let us lower the car)
> 
> ...


*I'm not (and never was) a fan of matte paint. Certain cars pull it off, most do not.

This does.*


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

holy wheel gap


----------



## Pappa Bear (Jul 14, 2009)

^ +1
and need some outdoor pics.


----------



## Dmendez (Aug 31, 2009)

Sick wheels!! Very sport and classic. IMO.
But the car....first, it looks like "primer" ready to be paint and where is the pleasure when your wax your car and enjoy the "brilliant splendor". And second, I guess that's why Hyundai is saying they got better paint that MB:rofl:


----------

